# too busy



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2011)

how can i tone down a busy sponge job


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Instead of making an off color joke.... I'll ask you to give us some pics and more info.


----------



## alongston (Dec 20, 2010)

Could you do a wash over it? Without seeing pictures it is hard to determine.


----------

